

Hackdays UK: List Hackdays in the UK (alpha) - ghr
http://hackdays.co.uk

======
ColinWright
Typo:

    
    
        WHERE: University of Lincoln
        WHEN: Friday 11 November, 18:30
        UNTIL Tuesday 13 September, 17:30
    

That can't be right - I think "September" should be "November".

------
wgx
And here I was using this...

<http://lanyrd.com/places/england/>

It can't hurt to have more places to find UK-based events though.

Request: add a search.

------
OkGoDoIt
Is there a good equivalent for the USA?

------
wyclif
It's getting spammed already.

~~~
ghr
Heh probably because I posted it here! Will sort it soon :)

~~~
ghr
Like I said, was thrown together in a lunchbreak!

